# Miracle Drywash



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Anyone tried this yet?
www.miracledrywash.com?

Mine just arrived throiugh post and I've given it a whilrl. Leaves quite a shiny finish and removes the dreaded Black Streaks a treat :lol: 
Basic pack comes with a half a ltre spray bottle, two cloths and a glove. I think I'll invest in a couple more microfibre cloths.

Ideal if you are on water meter (like us) or you want to "have a fiddle" whilst on site.

Most Motorhome/.Caravan Mags show a disount code in an advert with a couple of pounds discount.

Highly recommended


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Anyone tried this yet?
> www.miracledrywash.com?
> Highly recommended


We've looked at this and wondered about it. Daft question but, will it do a really dirty van or would there be a danger of scratching the paint surface ?

G


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks very similar to Dry Wash 'n Guard. With DWG very dirty vehicles need excess dirt removing with a power washer and the vehicle *must* be bone dry before using the product.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried this yet?
> ...


I wouldn`t like to put that on a dirty vehicle and start rubbing without first jetting off all the gritty bits.

steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at the website where someone made the same observation but confirmed that there was no danger of scratching etc. I've just washed a VERY dirty front door and when you spray the stuff on the (dry)dirt it obviously gets wet. First wipe is with one cloth and 2nd wipe is with another-brings it up to a nice sheen -no scratches or marks-honest :lol:


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Can I just say that for the price of a 500ml bottle with 2 cloths and a pair of latex gloves (£14.99) you can get the 500ml bottle and 4 cloths by buying them seperately.

You won't get the latex gloves but they cost pennies and most people won't need/want them.

HTH


Bryan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

[


> quote]


Can I just say that for the price of a 500ml bottle with 2 cloths and a pair of latex gloves (£14.99) you can get the 500ml bottle and 4 cloths by buying them seperately.


> I believe the discount code only relates to the £14.99 kit with the gloves so in fact it's £2 cheaper. :wink:
> 
> But now they're being sold in retail outlets there's be postage to be saved too :lol:


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Had some miricle dry wash arrive today , havnt tried it yet but when im away this weekend i will give it a go . Its supposed to be good but i must say it seems odd not to wash larger debri off first . Will let you know how i get on
best wishes
Delboy


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Miracle dry wash*

[/quote]Can I just say that for the price of a 500ml bottle with 2 cloths and a pair of latex gloves (£14.99) you can get the 500ml bottle and 4 cloths by buying them seperately.


> Although I have considered this stuff myself - believe it or not - do you realise that you could buy 88 two litre (or 38gallons) bottles of mineral water from Tesco or LIDL. You shouldn't need the gloves and a sponge or cloth that is probably in the motorhome would do.
> 
> This would not affect the water meter either.
> 
> ...


----------

